# Mint Condition ABU 6500 CTC3 Mag Elite



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Mint condition.Reel has hybrid bearings, and carbontex drag washers. It's spooled with fresh 15lb BG. 

$150.00 Shipped


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Close due to lack of interest.


----------

